# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Lasery!

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam pytanie odnośnie laserów, jakie są najlepsze, czy klinka powinnam posiadać jakieś certyfikaty, jak to sprawdzić? Czy sa jakieś nowości ? Oprócz tego, że trzeba zaufać lekarzowi to też sprzęt musi być dobry,, jak ktoś coś wie piszcie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hym... najlepiej to by było sprawdzić osobiście  :Smile: . Na stronie zawsze są informacje jakim laserem dysponuje klinika. 
Jednak na ostatnim przykładzie kliniki która proponowała zabieg na gruponie na sprzęcie którym nie dysponuje proponowałabym dużą ostrożność!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No co ty? A co to była za klinka? Żebym na nią nie trafił przypadkiem..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ta klinika to visimax albo biopol albo jeszcze jakieś inne nazwy...

----------


## looqdesire

Jeśli klinika jest uczciwa i dobra, to wręcz chwali się tym, że posiada jakieś certyfikaty. To podstawa sprawdzić na str kliniki czy coś jest na ten temat, albo po prostu iść osobiście i się dowiedzieć. :-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chyba jak lepiej osobiście, bo ta wspomniana klinika na stronie pisała że ma taki sprzęt a w rzeczywistości miała całkiem co innego... Ale cenę pewnie liczyli sobie za ten co na stronie  :Wink: .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja się wybieram do kliniki Cmo Laser z polecenia koleżanki. Patrzyłam na stronie no to mają Laser Mel - 80 firmy Carl Zeiss MediTec ponoć najnowocześniejszy, ale to się okaże za tydzień mam korekcje.

----------


## ofiona

No fakt, wybrać dobry gabinet to ciężko najlepiej popytać się znajomych czy nie korzystali z jakiegoś. Najlepiej wybrać gabinet z polecenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ważne jest żeby patrzeć ile klinika działa na rynku i ile zabiegów przeprowadzili, bo jak to jakaś nowa, albo tzw. lasery objazdowe to lepiej uważajcie. To Cmo spokojnie możesz iśc, bo cieszy się dobrą opinią i działaja już bardzo długo, zresztą to u nich przeprowadza się te nowe metody po raz pierwszy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oprócz dobrego lasera ważna jest oczywiście lekarz, ja radzę poczytać opinię i sprawdzić ile dany lekarz przeprowadził korekcji i z  jakim skutkiem, bo jak trafisz na świeżego lekarza to nawet i najlepszy laser Ci nie pomoze...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To według was, który lekarz jest dobry z tego CMO Laser? Planuje się zapisać, ale patrzę, że podobne opinie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja ci mogę polecić doktor Grabską-Liberek, sama miałam u niej korekcję, na pewno ma bardzo duże doświadczenie i dobre podejście do pacjenta, możesz śmiało do niej iść, ale sądzę, że inne lekarki w tej klinice również są kompetentne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuję za odpowiedź. Już się do niej zapisałam w zeszłym tygodniu. Przeczytałam wiele pozytywnych opinii w internecie, więc jestem pełna optymizmu. Mam nadzieję, że przejdę pozytywnie kwalifikacje i jak najszybciej będę miała zabieg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja ci mogę polecić doktor Grabską-Liberek, sama miałam u niej korekcję, na pewno ma bardzo duże doświadczenie i dobre podejście do pacjenta, możesz śmiało do niej iść, ale sądzę, że inne lekarki w tej klinice również są kompetentne.


A którą metodą miałaś robioną korekcję? Ja właśnie czytam o różnych zabiegach, czym się różnią między sobą. Podobno EBK jest teraz najbardziej bezpieczną metodą ze względu na mniejszą ingerencję w oko przez co jest mniejsze ryzyko powikłań po zabiegu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak ja właśnie miałam robioną korekcję metodą EBK, teraz w tej klinice ok 70% osób korzysta z tej metody bo tak jak mówisz jest najbardziej bezpieczna, oczywiście musisz się na nią zakwalifikować :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No właśnie się zastanawiam, czy miałabym możliwość wyboru metody korekcji, czy lekarz sam mi narzuca rodzaj zabiegu? Jak było u Ciebie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No niestety sami nie możemy sobie wybrać ponieważ to lekarz na podstawie badań dokonuje wyboru, jaki jest najlepszy dla pacjenta zależy to od wady wzroku, budowa oka itd., więc należy zaufać lekarzowi w 100% ja tak zrobiłam i teraz cieszę się nowym życiem. Nawet jak nie zakwalifikujesz się na EBK to nie rezygnuj może jest dla Ciebie inna, lepsza metoda :Smile:

----------


## Optilux_pl

W zasadzie na forum były już podobne tematu odnośnie laserów jak i samych klinik,wystarczy poszukać i poczytać. Certyfikaty jak i kompetencje,doświadczenie lekarza są tutaj moim zdaniem decydującym czynnikiem podczas wyboru odpowiedniego miejsca na tego typu zabieg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No właśnie tak dużo jest informacji w internecie i na różnych forach, że ciężko czasami doszukać sie jednej konkretnej odpowiedzi, o którą nam chodzi. Ja np. w momencie  podjęcia decyzji o korekcji konsultowałam się na dwóch forach, gdzie inni internauci odpowiadali na nurtujące mnie pytania. Zgadzam się, że umiejętności lekarza są bardzo ważne. Podstawowym kryterium przy wyborze kliniki, w której planujemy zrobić korekcję, powinno być doświadczenie kadry lekarskiej. Ważne jest też, ile klinika działa na rynku. Wiadomo, że jak placówka taka funkonuje kliknaście lat, to musi być dobra i mieć swoją renomę, tak jak. np. klinika na Grzybowksiej w Warszawie. Zabiegi korekcji laserowej wykonują tam od 1996 roku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A jak mam wadę -10, to w takiej klinice mi pomogą? Mam szansę na usunięcie wady korekcją laserową? Nie wiem, czy sobie zawracać tym głowę, czy odpuścić temat. Ostatnio zaczęłam zastanawiać się nad laserem, ale przy mojej wadzie to chyba małe szanse na powodzenie zabiegu i jakieś super efekty. Sama nie wiem, co myśleć. Może mi coś doradzicie?

----------


## Optilux_pl

Nikt na forum nie odpowie bez wcześniejszych badan,jeżeli masz dużą wadę wzroku to zawsze można podjąć próbę leczenia która w wielu przypadkach okazuje się skuteczna. Jeżeli to nie problem to wybierz się do kliniki na badania i wtedy będzie wiadomo zdecydowanie więcej czy jest szansa na wyleczenie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ostatnio trafiłam na informację, że CMO LASER organizuje konkurs fotograficzny Gdzie jest Panda?, w którym można wygrać bezpłatny zabieg korekcji laserowej. Konkurs trwa do 30 września 2015 r., a  szczegółowe informacje znajdziecie na stronie kliniki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Super, że coś takie organizują, trzeba naprawdę mieć dobre ujęcie, żeby coś takiego wygrać, ja już jestem po korekcji, ale namówię chłopaka, żeby wziął udział :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Namawiaj, namawiaj  :Smile:  Ja pracuję nad swoją siostrą, która jeszcze się waha, żeby pójść na kwalifikacje. Wiem, że marzy o pozbyciu się wady. Też chcę ja namówić do wzięcia udziału w konkursie. Może to będzie dla niej dodatkowa motywacja, żeby zabrać się za sprawę korekcji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja też się trochę boje tego zabiegu, bo bywają nie zadowoleni pacjenci, ale swoją drogą to jakbym wygrała to pewnie nie miała bym wyjścia, a może się uda, a co do metody to się dotyczy każdej, a co jak się nie zakwalifikuje? mogę komuś przekazać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

O takie szczegóły zapytaj bezpośrednio w klinice. Możesz napisać na adres: konkurs@okolaser.com.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Super, dziękuje za pomoc  :Smile:  Już do nich piszę, chociaż czasu jest dużo, ale dobre zdjęcie ciężko zrobić  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Akurat pandzie tak, ale pewnie liczy się jakieś ciekawe zdjęcie, wiesz jak nie spróbujesz to się nie dowiesz :Smile:  Zabieg sporo kosztuje więc wygrany naprawdę będzie miał szczęście  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

no pewnie że musi być dobry sprzęt. widziałam ze w Optegrze mają dobre wyposażenie, czułam się tam komfortowo....sama pół roku temu poprawiałam swoja wadę. zawsze można się zapisać na konsultację i zobaczyć jak od środka taka klinika wygląda - a po za tym Optegra na przykład ma teraz świetną promocję - 49 PLN za wizytę kwalifikacyjną i 30% zniżki na zabiegi, także warto.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Akurat pandzie tak, ale pewnie liczy się jakieś ciekawe zdjęcie, wiesz jak nie spróbujesz to się nie dowiesz Zabieg sporo kosztuje więc wygrany naprawdę będzie miał szczęście


Pamiętajcie, że oprócz nagrody głównej, są jeszcze wyróżnienia. Raz na dwa tygodnie jury wyróżnia jedno zdjęcie, którego autor otrzymuje pamiątkowy album z warszawskiego zoo oraz imienny voucher ze zniżką na usługi w klinice CMO Laser.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No właśnie dobrze, że jest chociaż jakaś nagroda pocieszenia, ja już wysłałam teraz trzeba będzie czekać. Szczerze mówiąc miałam już się zapisywać na wizytę ale jak się dowiedziałam o konkursie to się wstrzymałam a może wygram  :Big Grin:  trzeba dać sobie szansę. Fajny pomysł z tym konkursem, to duża szansa dla osób, które nie mogą sobie pozwolić na taki wydatek...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ale jak najbardziej możesz zapisywać się na wizytę już teraz. Skoro i tak planujesz robienie korekcji laserowej , to nie ma na co czekać. Jeżeli zrobisz korekcje w trakcie trwania konkursu, czyli do 30 września 2015 r., to w przypadku wygrania głównej nagrody klinika zwróci Ci koszt zabiegu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Super opcja, już pędzę do zoo  :Smile:  tylko szkoda, że jedna osoba może wygrać, no ale trzeba próbować. Wiecie może czy ta klinika często organizuje takie konkursy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja pierwszy raz natknęłam się na informację o takim konkursie. Wydaje mi się, że wcześniej nie robili tego typu akcji. A poza nagrodą główną są jeszcze wyróżnienia i można wygrać zniżki na ich usługi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiecie może czy ciężko się dostać do doktora Szaflika na konsultacje? Mam sporą wadę i nie wiem czy zakwalifikuje się na korekcję czy już na soczewkę fakijną. Ile kosztuje taka konsultacja?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie ma problemu z dostaniem się do doktora Szaflika, wystarczy jak zadzwonisz i się zapiszesz, konsultacja kosztuje 300 zł. Jest to najlepszy specjalista w Polsce, wiec myślę, że trafisz w dobre ręce!!

----------


## GrzesPce

Cześć,
Czy rok po laserowej korekcji wzroku, gdzie modeluje się kształt rogówki i traci na grubości, czy grubość rogówki po roku czasu wraca to tej sprzed zabiegu ? czy jest ona dużo mniejsza, bądź większa ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem po zabiegu dwa miesiące i z tego co się orientuję to usunięty nabłonek ulega naturalnej odbudowie po zabiegu. Na pewno tak jest przy epi-lasiku i innych metodach powierzchniowych.

----------


## Garbusia

Ja mam zamiar wykonac taki zabieg jak bede miala tylko chwile  w pracy wolna. Narazie jestem zarobiona i nie moge. Planowalam w wakacje, ale niestety nie udalo sie. Orientowalam sie w klinice w Poznaniu na ul. Baraniaka bodajze. Z tego co wiem tam sa przystepne ceny. W Warszawie z cenami jest najwyzej. Mam nadwzrocznosc i obawiam sie, ze przerwa w pracy bedzie trwac zbyt dlugo, a ja sobie nie moge na to pozwolic. Mial ktos moze taki zabieg juz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Akurat na takim zabiegu nie ma co oszczędzać, ważne jest to żeby wybrać klinikę z dobrymi lekarzami, ważny jest też sprzęt, czyli Laser, nie daj się nabrać na promocję, bo możesz sobie narobić tylko problemu. Ja też wcześniej myślałam, żeby oszczędzić i prawie się skusiłam na niższą cenę, ale jak później przeczytałam jakie ludzie mieli problemy w tej klinice to cieszę się że wybrałam okolaser.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No właśnie ja planuję zapisać się do CMO Laser. Czy mogłabyś napisać więcej szczegółów na temat swojego zabiegu? Którą metodą miałaś robioną korekcję? Jakie są efekty korekcji? Czy wada została usunięta całkowicie? Przymierzam się do zrobienia korekcji od dłuższego czasu. Teraz jestem zdeterminowana, żeby poddać się takiemu zabiegowi, bo bardzo zależy mi na pozbyciu się wady. Już nie mogę się doczekać wizyty i badań. Mam nadzieję, że nie będzie żadnych problemów i zostanę zakwalifikowana do korekcji. Co mi poradzisz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najpierw musisz zapisać się na kwalifikacje. Dopiero na podstawie badań lekarz dobiera najbardziej optymalną metodę korekcji.  Teraz najbardziej powszechną metodę jest EBK więc możliwe, że i Ty się do niej zakwalifikujesz. Ja też miałam EBK. Sam zabieg to kwestia 10 minut. Korekcja jest całkowicie bezbolesna. Po zabiegu potrzebowałam kilku dni, żeby dojść do siebie. Potem mogłam już normalnie funkcjonować. W trakcie wizyty dowiesz się wszystkiego od lekarza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Udało się  :Smile:  Jestem już po korekcji. Zakwalifikowałam się do EBK. Zabieg przebiegł bezproblemowo. 10 minut i po sprawie. Oczka ładnie się wygoiły i wreszcie mogę cieszyć się nowym wzrokiem.

----------


## Optilux_pl

Generalnie rzecz biorąc zabieg laserowej korekcji wzorku jest bardzo skuteczny,o czym świadczą tylko powyższe opinie,podstawa to tylko wybór odpowiedniej kliniki na którą się zdecydujemy,ona również powinna być sprawdzona i godna zaufania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A jakie jest ryzyko powikłań po korekcji? Czy można temu jakoś zapobiec? Chodzi mi o to, czy jak pacjent będzie przestrzegał wszystkich zaleceń lekarza, to wtedy zapobiegnie ewentualnym powikłaniom?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Powikłań być nie powinno, chyba, że rzeczywiście nie będziesz się słuchała zaleceń lekarza, nie kąpał się w basenie, nie dźwigał ciężarów itd. Do kogo się wybierasz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wybieram się do doktor Izdebskiej, czytałem opinie i raczej ma dobre więc mam nadzieję, że wyjdę po zabiegu bez okularów i wady wzroku :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nikt nie da Ci tutaj 100% gwarancji, że wszystko będzie dobrze. Korekcja laserowa jest jednak zabiegiem na bardzo delikatnej materii, jaką są oczy. Oczywiście, jeżeli będziesz przestrzegać wszystkich zaleceń lekarza, to raczej nie powinno być jakiś poważnych powikłań po korekcji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak, ale z tego co widziałam to wszyscy raczej piszą pozytywy o korekcji, nawet jakię znane osoby sobie robiły zabiegi korekcji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moim zdaniem bardzo ważne jest, żeby trafić do odpowiedniego lekarza i odpowiedniej kliniki, dokładne badania i dobrze dobrana metoda. Trzeba omijać szerokim łukiem kliniki które oferują groupony i powinno być dobrze :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czyli gdzie polecasz iść? I proszę o namiar konkretnego lekarza  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam wspomnianą już wyżej klinikę CMO Laser. Po pierwsze jest jedną z dłużej działających klinik zajmujących się korekcją laserową, no i przede wszystkim ma świetnych specjalistów. Osobiście polecam dr Gadomską.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Długo się tam czeka na wizytę? Zależy mi na czasie, bo za 3 miesiące wyjeżdżam z kraju czy uda mi się do tego pozbyć wady?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja słyszałam, że ludzie chwalili doktor Grabską- Liberek, podobno już bardzo długo pracuje w tej klinice i wykonała już wiele operacji i wyleczyła z trudnych wad wzroku, ale chyba generalnie tam pracują dobrzy lekarze :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeżeli teraz zabierzesz się za korekcję, to w przeciągu trzech miesięcy powinnaś zamknąć ten temat. Mam tu na myśli także okres rekonwalescencji. Sam zabieg to kwestia kilku minut, a na korekcję czekasz ok. tygodnia do dwóch. Możesz też wybrać opcję zabiegu zaraz na drugi dzień po badaniach. Na samą wizytę kwalifikacyjną czeka się różnie, ja np. czekałam tydzień.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A jak sobie zaplanowałaś L4, ile czasu mi to wszystko zajmie? I u jakiej lekarki byłaś?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A no to krótko bałam się, że to trzeba bardzo długo czekać i się rozciąga w czasie, a jakiego lekarza polecasz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, zdecydowanie doktor Gadomską przemiła, sympatyczna, posiada ogromne doświadczenie i wykonuje ten zawód już bardzo długo. Powinieneś być zadowolony :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja akurat nie miałam L4, wolałam wziąć urlop. W sumie wzięłam 12 dni wolnego. Po dwóch i pół tygodnia wróciłam do pracy i wszystko było ok.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A to nawet szybko, myślałam, że trzeba miesiąc odpocząć od komputera i pracy a to nawet brzmi nieźle  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To wszystko zależy tak naprawdę od twojej wady, metody itd. Niektórzy po kilku dniach czuja się super, innym wzrok się długo przyzwyczaja więc nie ma co generalizować.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oczywiście, nikt nie generalizuje. Przeważnie organizm szybko się regeneruje po korekcji, więc te dwa tygodnie powinny wystarczyć. A najczęściej to pierwsze dwa, trzy dni po zabiegu są cięższe, a potem już można w miarę funkcjonować.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ok rozumiem, przeczytałam na stronie, że nie można przez 2- 3 miesiące za bardzo ćwiczyć. Jakie macie doświadczenia? Nic nie robiliście?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja sobie rano 15 - 20 min biegałam ale bardzo wolno i nic mi się nie stało. Sądzę, że lekki wysiłek nie zaszkodzi, tutaj bardziej chodzi o dźwiganie ciężarów itd.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A kiedy robiłaś korekcję? Jak długo byłaś na zwolnieniu/urlopie po zabiegu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Robiłam na początku roku, teraz już mam perfekcyjny wzrok. Zrobiłam sobie 3 tygodnie wolnego, ale tak naprawdę mogłam wrócić wcześnie do pracy  :Smile:  Przy EBK goi się w ekspresowym tempie :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No ja tak dużo nie mam wolnych dni. Planuję przeznaczyć na to 10 dni urlopu, czyli z weekendami wyjdą dwa tygodnie. Mam nadzieję, że u mnie też tak szybko wszystko się zagoi i w pełni formy wrócę do pracy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

10 dni urlopu spokojnie wystarczy. A jeżeli zakwalifikujesz się do EBK, to na pewno oczy zagoją się bardzo szybko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie po tygodniu już było dobrze, robiłam u bardzo fajniej specjalistki - doktor Izdebskiej, potrafi wszystko po ludzku wytłumaczyć i można do niej dzwonić po korekcji w razie wątpliwości. Bardzo miło wspominam wizyty w tej klinice.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No i jak ten okolaser? Zadowolona? Wada zeszła do 0?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak, bardzo zadowolona. Zapomniałam już co to wada wzroku :Smile:  Bardzo miło wspominam wizytę w cmo laser, świetni lekarze i kadra!  Polecam wszystkim!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No to super, cieszę się. Też planuję zrobić korekcję na Grzybowskiej. Na razie to plany, bo jeszcze muszę uzgodnić urlop w pracy i wtedy będę działać. Chociaż już jestem zapisana na kwalifikacje. W następnym tygodniu wizyta i badania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mam dosyć głęboko osadzone oczy i nie wiem czy w ogóle da radę. Jak sądzicie? Czy laser sobie z tym poradzi? I czy zawsze redukują wadę do 0?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Słyszałam, że lekarz dobiera metodę na podstawię badań a wiecie jakie dokładnie są tam badania?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Głównie są takie:

    badanie ostrości wzroku
    autorefraktometr bez porażenia i po porażeniu
    pachymetria
    badanie przedniego i tylnego odcinka oka
    ocena obwodu siatkówki w trójlustrze
    topografia rogówki – TMS, ATLAS-CRS MASTER, GALILEI
    w niektórych przypadkach pole widzenia

Najbardziej dokladne robią w cmo laser.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sporo tego, a ile to może potrwać? Trzeba się do tych badań jakoś specjalnie przygotować?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeżeli chodzi o przygotowanie do badań, to musisz zdjąć soczewki: miękkie dwa tygodnie przed badaniami, a twarde cztery tygodnie wcześniej. Same kwalifikacje trwają około dwóch godzin.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ok, dzięki, ale zakraplają czymś oczy?  w sensie czy mogę później prowadzić samochód? Czy lepiej komunikacją?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Lepiej nie, po zabiegu możesz mieć trudności z widzeniem, światłowstręt, najlepiej jak ktoś Cię przywiezie bądź wrócisz taxi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ile czasu to trwa i kiedy można wsiąść za kierownicę? Rano będę mógł?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No raczej nie. Potrzeba kilku dni co najmniej, żeby oczy się na tyle wygoiły, by wsiąść za kierownicę. Są to małe dolegliwości typu łzawienie, ale na tyle rozpraszają uwagę kierowcy, że lepiej poczekać parę dni, aż sytuacja się ustabilizuje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No to została mi tylko taxówka, ale rozumiem, że od razu po zabiegu widać różnicę tak? Czy zanim zacznę dobrze widzieć to minie miesiąc. Czytałem gdzieś, że efekty są natychmiastowe, to jak to jest ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sądzę, że w sam raz ponieważ oczy się goją max 2 miesiące. Polecam klinikę okolaser, bo korekcję mogą Ci zrobić z dnia na dzień. Przy okazji jeżeli zakwalifikujesz się do EBK to będzie jeszcze szybciej.

----------


## Remka

ja z kolei we Wrocławiu natknęłam sie na Optegrę - i przewertowałam ich ofertę i mają Lentivu - mikrosoczewkowa korekcę wzroku, po którym się szybko się dochodzi do siebie i jest bezbolesny. a że jestem krótkowidzem to myślę ze to moze być dla mnie zabieg...nawet już sie zapisałam na konsultację

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No to super, natomiast w Warszawie chyba jednak najlepsza jest klinika CMO Laser. Jest moja subiektywna opinia. Ale tam właśnie miałam zabieg, a wcześniej korekcję robiła u nich moja dobra koleżanka. W obu przypadkach udało się całkowicie usunąć wadę. Ne mamy żadnych dolegliwości. To już ponad rok od korekcji. Jest ok. Warto było.

----------


## Szoll

a widziałam ze Optegra na Lentivu ma teraz zniżki. To jeszcze bardziej zachęca do takiego zabiegu :Smile:  a przynajmniej te osoby które zastanawiają się nad takim zabiegiem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> a widziałam ze Optegra na Lentivu ma teraz zniżki. To jeszcze bardziej zachęca do takiego zabiegu a przynajmniej te osoby które zastanawiają się nad takim zabiegiem


Zniżki zniżkami, ale nie wszyscy chcą mieć akurat Lentivu. Widziałam różne opinie na temat tego zabiegu i nie wszystkie były pozytywne. Różnie to bywa. Nie ma co sugerować się zniżkami. Promocja nie powinna być głównym kryterium wyboru.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wydaje mi się, że Lentiv to nic innego jak EBK, tylko po prostu zmienili nazwę. Nie jest to innowacyjna metoda, a ciekawe czemu robią zniżki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak chcą, to niech robią akcje ze zniżkami, ale niech nie wmawiaja, że Lentivu to nowość.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To gdzie w końcu najlepiej zrobić korekcją? Szukam kliniki w Warszawie. Za duży wybór i nie wiem, gdzie sie udać. Chciałabym wybrać jak najlepiej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja bym Ci polecała skorzystać z usług CMO Laser. Uważam, że tam pracują najbardziej doświadczeni lekarze. Osobiście znam kilka osób, które właśnie tam zrobiły zabieg, który zakończył się sukcesem. Ja też planuję zrobić poddać się zabiegowi korekcji. Na pewno udam się do CMO Laser, tylko jeszcze myślę, do której lekarki się zapisać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja byłam u doktor Gadomskiej i bardzo fajna i ma ogromne doświadczenie, potrafi tłumaczyć co się będzie działo podczas zabiegu - ogólnie polecam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

EBK i Lentivu to to samo? co za bzdura;] po EBK nawet sama rekonwalescencja trwa dłużej. poczytajcie najpierw trochę  :Wink:  a co do zniżek, to są na wszystkie zabiegi, nie tylko Lentivu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skoro tak się znasz na tym to może powiesz czym to się różni, bo samo to że goi się dłużej to nic nikomu nie mówi haha :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kliniki wymyślają teraz co nowsze nazwy zabiegów, żeby zachęcić pacjentów, a tak naprawdę nie różnią się za wiele między sobą. Teraz najbardziej nowoczesną metodą jest EBK i póki co nic nowszego nie wymyślili.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A czym to się różni od starych metod? W czym jest lepsze? To jakiś inny laser? Sprzęt?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po prostu nie ingeruje się tak w rogówkę to nowoczesna metoda, dzięki której oko się szybko goi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jaki jest koszt takiego zabiegu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja płaciłam około 3200 za oko. Bardzo jestem zadowolona z metody EBK, a szczególnie z krótkiego i dosyć łagodnego okresu rekonwalescencji. Rzeczywiście po EBK bardzo szybko goją się oczy. Oczywiście najważniejszy jest fakt, że wada została całkowicie usunięta.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A jakąś konkretną osobę polecisz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Robiłam zabieg w CMO Laser. Tam są sami wysoko wykwalifikowani specjaliści. Ale możesz wybrać się do mojej lekarki, którą oczywiście gorąco polecam - dr Izdebskiej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zobaczę, jaki jest czas oczekiwania na wizytę. W razie długiej kolejki zapiszę się do innego specjalisty, skoro wszyscy są tacy super i godni polecenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W tej klinice pracuje dużo lekarzy, dlatego nie trzeba długo czekać na lekarza, fajnie jest też to że korekcję można wykonać dzień po.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja miałam korekcję w CMO Laser. Bardzo sprawnie wszytsko udało się załatwić. Dzwoniłam do nich po raz pierwszy na początku sierpnia i już po 9 dniach byłam po korekcji laserowej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czemu są takie różnice w cenie tych korekcji? Jaka metoda może być najlepsza?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Miałam korekcją, ale nie wiem, dlaczego są takie różnice w cenach zabiegów. Nie zapytałam o to. Zostałam zakwalifikowana do EBK. Według mnie to jedna z lepszych metod. Piszę z perspektywy pacjenta po zabiegu, który udał się w stu procentach. Nawet rekonwalescencja przebiegła łagodnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ile czasu goiły się oczy? Jak się czułaś po korekcji? Ile trwa sam zabieg?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi się goiły dosyć ekspresowo, bo po tygodniu już czułam się bardzo dobrze  :Smile:  Sam zabieg jest bardzo krótki, trwa około 20 min, później trzeba jeszcze trochę zostać w klinice, ale tego samego dnia się wychodzi. Później już tylko przychodzi się na konsultację.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U jakiej byłaś lekarki? Podobno to bardzo ważne, kto wykona zabieg. Jakie są teraz najbardziej nowoczesne lasery?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja miałam korekcję w CMO Laser. Bardzo sprawnie wszytsko udało się załatwić. Dzwoniłam do nich po raz pierwszy na początku sierpnia i już po 9 dniach byłam po korekcji laserowej.


Rzeczywiście szybko załatwiłaś sprawę. Też chcę się do nich zapisać na korekcję. Słyszałam, że mają opcję zrobienia zabiegu zaraz na drugi dzień po badaniach. Chciałabym skorzystać z tej możliwości i zrobić zabieg jeszcze w listopadzie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak, to jest super :Smile:  Właśnie nie trzeba na nic czekać tylko raz dwa i po sprawie :Smile:   Moim zdaniem nie ma co przeciągać bo się można rozmyślić a tak z dnia na dzień idzie się za ciosem!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja miałam korekcję w CMO Laser. Bardzo sprawnie wszytsko udało się załatwić. Dzwoniłam do nich po raz pierwszy na początku sierpnia i już po 9 dniach byłam po korekcji laserowej.


A u kogo robiłaś korekcję? Planuję zapisać się do CMO Laser na wizytę. Chciałabym trafić do najlepszej specjalistki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeżeli planujesz zabieg w CMO Laser to mogę polecić Ci doktor Gadomską, miałam u niej zabieg, szybko, sprawnie i bez żadnych komplikacji. Jest bardzo miłą i pomocną osobą, miałam na początku dużo pytań i na wszystkie mi odpowiedziała. Według mnie to lekarka z powołania  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozumiem, że dzięki korekcji pozbyłaś się wady i nie musisz już nosić okularów. Moim życzeniem na nowy rok jest pozbycie się okularów  :Smile:  W styczniu zapisuję się na konsultację. Chyba wybiorę dr Gadomską skoro tak dobrze o niej piszesz.

----------

